# ProFTPd User nur im Home Dir?



## tefla (23. Januar 2003)

Wie realisiere ich, dass jeder User nur in seinem Home Direcrory sein kann und nicht bis ins root / vereichnis wechseln kann ?

also User xxx soll nur in /home/xxx/ sich aufhalten.

und wenn ein Link in dem Home auf /var/www/htdocs existiert soll er auch sich in dem Ordner aufhalten können aber nicht darunter.

Wie realisier ich des ?


----------



## woe (23. Januar 2003)

Hmmm ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube du musst dazu nen Virtuellen Server anlegen der als root verzeichniss halt das verzeichniss hat in dem der User sich aufhalten soll.

Ne andere möglichkeit wäre vielleicht die ganzen Verzeichniss darunter so zu chmodden, dass er keinen lese zugriff hat.


----------



## woe (23. Januar 2003)

Ahhh ich hab was gefunden also dazu brauchste aber webmin( es geht auch ohne aber da weis ich nich wie ) 
Aaaalso nochma ne kleine änderung das andere war nen bissel umständlich.

So
- du gehst also auf Server und danach auf Proftpd
- dann in die Kategorie Files and Directories
- nun solltest du ne ganze menge optionen sehen
- so und da is nun ne Option die heißt: Limit users to directories
- und da kannste nu einstellen Home directory und schon kann jeder nurnoch sein Homeverzeichniss sehen und auch nichmehr weiter zurück gehen 

Ich habs getestet geht 
HF ich hoffe is alles richtig falls nich sUmE


----------

